# Anyone Preparing for a Quarantine?



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

My neighbor is kind of an alarmist and a few weeks ago she said it would be wise to start stocking up on necessities in case our community ever gets quarantined like we have seen in China, Italy and other countries. I always takes what she says with a grain of salt, but lately it kind of has made some sense.

So, I now have extra TP, wine and coffee. I think I'm ready!

Seriously, I've actually been making sure we have enough canned stuff, prescriptions, etc. Just in case! Hope it never comes to that.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> My neighbor is kind of an alarmist and a few weeks ago she said it would be wise to start stocking up on necessities in case our community ever gets quarantined like we have seen in China, Italy and other countries. I always takes what she says with a grain of salt, but lately it kind of has made some sense.
> 
> So, I now have extra TP, wine and coffee. I think I'm ready!
> 
> Seriously, I've actually been making sure we have enough canned stuff, prescriptions, etc. Just in case! Hope it never comes to that.


This is probably a good idea but must confess I have not done much. But thank you for mentioning coffee!!! We are getting low and the thought of being cooped up with my husband without coffee is scarier than the coronavirus!!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, I don't know how you could ever stock up on prescriptions... most pharmacies/insurance plans won't even let you fill them until 3-5 days before you run out!

We have plenty of dog food on hand, so the doggies will be happy.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

How am I preparing for the COVID-19 virus? I am leaving this Friday for a week in Scotland. :surprise: Our oldest daughter, JoJoMOMI, is gifting me with a trip to Edinburgh, Scotland for my ## birthday. She will be riding shotgun with me. HEY, I've had a wonderful life, no way am I going to pass on a trip to a place I've never been in the company of a beautiful woman! Momi and Ricky will be staying at home.

So if you don't hear from me again after this weekend, be grateful and send any remembrances to Havanese Rescue. :wink2:

[edit] Both krandall and shamamama have Momi's personal cel number in case I get trapped in Scotland.....either above ground or below ground. ound:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Making sure husbands and doggies do not get hungry is most critical!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> How am I preparing for the COVID-19 virus? I am leaving this Friday for a week in Scotland. :surprise: Our oldest daughter, JoJoMOMI, is gifting me with a trip to Edinburgh, Scotland for my ## birthday. She will be riding shotgun with me. HEY, I've had a wonderful life, no way am I going to pass on a trip to a place I've never been in the company of a beautiful woman! Momi and Ricky will be staying at home.
> 
> So if you don't hear from me again after this weekend, be grateful and send any remembrances to Havanese Rescue. :wink2:
> 
> ...


Somehow, I think you'll be FINE. The worst that is likely to happen is being quarantined for a couple of extra weeks in Scotland. Could be worse.  Have a Grrrreat! Time!!!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes, have a wonderful trip! DH and I have done nothing to prepare for the quarantine other than locate the bird flu emergency kit my dad made for us some years ago ...


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

A few years ago I thought it would be a good idea to start stocking up on basic essentials in case of an emergency, and to take advantage of sales. The problem is I’m just not organized to rotate through stuff. And I get so used to having loads of something, when I actually do run out I forget to restock it. It also doesn’t save me on trips to the store since I have to go often anyway for fresh fruits and vegetables. 

I do have a few cases of water, lots hand sanitizer, and enough dog food. If we couldn’t get to the grocery store, my kids would probably turn into blubbering messes. They aren’t really picky eaters, but the non perishable “staples” in our pantry are pretty sad. Aside from dinner, my daughter pretty much lives on fruit, yogurt, and nutrition bars. And herbal tea. 

Definitely hoping it won’t come to that!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I visited Costco yesterday. It was particularly busy (which I try to avoid). I talked to the check out clerk about it and she said everyone was buying case loads of bottled water. I said I wasn't doing that because we have a Britta water filter at home with a supply of filters. The clerk said she didn't understand the panic because hadn't people heard about boiling drinking water if it came to that and was necessary. I said I agreed. I told her Momi and I were in the Peace Corps for two years a long time ago in a Country with an undependable water supply. We boiled all our water - drinking, washing dishes, anything potable - for two years straight and have lived to tell the tale.

I am more concerned about hydrocarbons in the air, chemicals in our food, clogged arteries, and a plethora of so-called qualified drivers in California taking me out than the COVID-19 virus!

[edit] I should add that while we were in the Peace Corps, a supply of TP was pretty dependable as long as we could make it to the nearest market which was 2 hours away over the open ocean in a 16 foot open boat. We went to market once a week on Fridays (because that's the only day the village chief's boat went to "town.") which was an all day affair. Sometimes bad weather and plain old "tu'u mama'o" happens and the boat did not go out so we ran out of TP and food staples (we had no refrigerator or electricity). So we had to resort to the local emergency backup method for TP.....................coconut husks!!!! WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! :Cry:

We watch the TV series "Naked and Afraid" frequently. We can relate to the psychological challenges of having to adapt to unfamiliar and uncomfortable situations (including health issues) in a strange land. Mosquitoes put me in the hospital for two weeks as a result of septic shock. I am particularly allergic to mosquito saliva. Momi and I discuss where the participants could have made better choices and overlooked obvious solutions to problems and challenges. But for the record, we believe that at least 50% of the drama in Naked and Afraid is scripted in advance.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I agree that there are much worse things to worry about than the coronavirus. We are not big preppers but a few years ago in a moment of paranoia we did purchase 6 months worth of freeze dried food that lasts 25 years. Too much work to store beans and rice and worry about rotating foods. You just store it and forget it and hope you never need it! The food is from Thrive Life in case anyone is interested. We also have a Berkey water filter we use on a daily basis that supposedly can filter yucky water if necessary although I hope I never have to do that.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Popi you have a wonderful time in Scotland! Is that your heritage? From photos, it looks like an absolutely beautiful country..

Regarding stocking up, I think I'll order another box of Honest Kitchen for Willow......just in case. Insurance won't let me reorder my prescriptions yet. 

Here in Washington State, there is a little bit of panic setting in I think. Lots of TV talking heads (governor, local health officials, CDC, etc.) talking about the virus. I've heard that Costco and other stores have run out of TP, hand sanitizer and bottled water. We have our own well, so I don't worry about water. Shelves are empty of face masks. We are being warned to avoid crowds, such as ball games and events of that sort. They have set up local buildings in some areas that can be used for quarantine.

Both my husband and I are supposed to get blood draws for doctor appointments we have next week. Really not looking forward to going to a doctor's office! So far, though, I haven't heard of any cases in my particular county. We live in a relatively rural area so probably don't have the exposure as places like Seattle. The keep putting on the news to "plan, not panic".

Mudpuppymama, our neighbor got one of those canisters of survival food that you mentioned. Good for 25 years! I could probably live for a couple of years with what I have in the freezer and shelves from Costco trips! Might get a little boring though.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

DS was born with a rare combination of birth defects and has been high risk his whole life, and he caught everything even before his immune system became compromised. So there ARE moments when my breath catches, because it’s a real risk. But, I just can’t live afraid of it. We wash our hands. We didn’t wait for a health crisis to have hand soap and hand sanitizer on hand, which is good since Costco is sold out here, too! When I buy toilet paper next, I might buy a little extra, and I’ll try not to completely run out, but I refuse to hoard it and contribute to a bigger problem. If that means I end up stuck with Kleenex and paper towel in a quarantine, it’s the price I pay for living the way that is best for our family. Hopefully it won’t ruin our plumbing! If the situation gets more “rustic” than that, well, I can’t waste my time stressing about it, and my guess is by that point, toilet paper will be the least of our worries. We’ll just have to deal with it. 

I’ll start looking at better ways to plan for future emergencies, I just think rushing out and buying a bunch of stuff right now is going to make it worse for everyone. What I really need to come up with is a good system of hoarding chocolate and candy in case of a quarantine! I would need some way of preventing myself from enjoying the whole stash before an emergency event...


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

We just overbought our normal pantry staples and we have enough food to last a month if it came down to it. If not, then we’ll save on grocery bills down the road. Today I finished it off by buying another 2 bags of pucks so Denver also has a months supply of food.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Well... 90 people in Oklahoma have died this year from the Flu and 1,800 have died in the United States. Be sure and get a Flu Shot...it maybe more helpful than worrying about being quarantined.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Mikki said:


> Well... 90 people in Oklahoma have died this year from the Flu and 1,800 have died in the United States. Be sure and get a Flu Shot...it maybe more helpful than worrying about being quarantined.


Another one of those times I wish there was an option to "love" a post! Or maybe ⭐


----------



## JerryinPA (Mar 4, 2020)

I just asked my local Walmart pharmacy today and they told me that the insurance will only pay when your current refill is almost out, but if you have a good RX on file, you can buy a refill "out of pocket". So, the refill will cost $5 copay when it is time to refill it, or I can pay $38 out of pocket right now. Maybe you're buying peace of mind if you really think the Covid is going to go pandemic.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Mikki said:


> Well... 90 people in Oklahoma have died this year from the Flu and 1,800 have died in the United States. Be sure and get a Flu Shot...it maybe more helpful than worrying about being quarantined.


Just be aware that there can be several strains of "flu' each year. A particular flu vaccine will cover only one strain, so it may be necessary to get 2 or 3 or 4 flu shots a year to cover all the vaccine specific strains for complete protection. Check with your physician if you have doubts or questions.

I know you weren't implying this @Mikki , but a "flu" shot WILL NOT protect you from the COronaVIrus (COVID-19). There is no known vaccine at this time. Researchers are working feverishly on this right now, but it may take as much as 18 months to develop a vaccine for the COVID-19 strain of flu. In the meantime, yes, get your flu shot(s) as recommended by your physician to protect you from other strains of flu.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

JerryinPA said:


> I just asked my local Walmart pharmacy today and they told me that the insurance will only pay when your current refill is almost out, but if you have a good RX on file, you can buy a refill "out of pocket". So, the refill will cost $5 copay when it is time to refill it, or I can pay $38 out of pocket right now. Maybe you're buying peace of mind if you really think the Covid is going to go pandemic.


 When I was growing up, my parents always had a week's worth of medication in case of an emergency. It might have even been a month! I thought it was something everyone did. When DS was born, it quickly became a reminder of how incredibly organized my mom is! Setting up a week's worth of medications when they all start and stop at different times and doses and medications change frequently was a nightmare. I gave up. Years later, when DS started taking life dependent specialty medications, the issue came up again because we ended up in the ER when they weren't delivered on time. I asked about filling an additional prescription and paying out of pocket to have extra on hand. The doctors and the pharmacy acted like I was a crazy person preparing for the apocalypse and gave me a bunch of reasons why it was problematic. At one point his dose increased and they sent in a new prescription. When I submitted my refill requests online, the old prescription was active, and I submitted a refill for both. 30 days of the old dose was equivalent to 2 weeks of the new dose, so it was helpful. I ended up needing them at least twice when his deliveries were delayed and lost, and another time to avoid having a refill sent to a hotel while we were out of town. But I've always wondered if it was a mistake I was able to fill both, and if I did something wrong somehow.

It seems like a smart thing to do, quarantine or not, and it doesn't make sense that it isn't easier.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Yesterday I went to several stores because I always use Clorox Clean-Up Spray and keep a Purell wipes canister in my car. I was surprised to find there was no hand sanitizer or Clorox spray to be found anywhere. Today I was able to order both items from Home Depot and Instacart to be delivered tomorrow. We just have to hope not to be exposed... do lot's of hand washing and not touch our face. 😷

Quote:
How am I preparing for the COVID-19 virus? I am leaving this Friday for a week in Scotland. Our oldest daughter, JoJoMOMI, is gifting me with a trip to Edinburgh, Scotland for my ## birthday. She will be riding shotgun with me. HEY, I've had a wonderful life, no way am I going to pass on a trip to a place I've never been in the company of a beautiful woman! Momi and Ricky will be staying at home.

Hope you and your daughter have a fantastic trip Popi! My Dad was from Scotland. We went to the Edinburgh Festival and attended The Bramar Gathering three times. Edinburgh is such a beautiful city and the highlands are mystical. Happy Birthday wishes! 🎂


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I visited Costco yesterday. It was particularly busy (which I try to avoid). I talked to the check out clerk about it and she said everyone was buying case loads of bottled water. I said I wasn't doing that because we have a Britta water filter at home with a supply of filters. The clerk said she didn't understand the panic because hadn't people heard about boiling drinking water if it came to that and was necessary. I said I agreed. I told her Momi and I were in the Peace Corps for two years a long time ago in a Country with an undependable water supply. We boiled all our water - drinking, washing dishes, anything potable - for two years straight and have lived to tell the tale.
> 
> I am more concerned about hydrocarbons in the air, chemicals in our food, clogged arteries, and a plethora of so-called qualified drivers in California taking me out than the COVID-19 virus!
> 
> ...


*This paragraph made me LOL!!! I think being NAKED in a mosquito and other insect invested area, along with other creepy things moving around with one tool :kev: and movie cameras filming nakedness, along with a scratched, wounded and dirty body is probably all the script that's needed.

I've watched it a couple of times but not my cuppa ... There are a lot of Bat-Sh## crazy people in this world. *


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Just be aware that there can be several strains of "flu' each year. A particular flu vaccine will cover only one strain, so it may be necessary to get 2 or 3 or 4 flu shots a year to cover all the vaccine specific strains for complete protection. Check with your physician if you have doubts or questions.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


In this way it is similar to the Lepto vaccine...many strains of it. I have had only one flu shot in my life. A couple days after that my left vocal cord became paralyzed and I could not talk. They gave me a 10 percent chance of ever getting my voice back. I was very fortunate and it came back after 6 months. I went to several doctors and no cause was found. One of them thinks it was a reaction to the flu shot and told me to never get another. I took his advice because not being able to talk for 6 months was the worse thing that has happened to me and I don't want to take any chances. The doctor thought this was similar to how some people get Guillain-Barré syndrome following flu shots.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

@Ricky Ricardo ... I'm impressed you and your wife served in the Peace Corps. Life is a life-long learning experience. We learn and grow the most when Life is Tough and we Make Mistakes. I thought your were laid up with a broken leg ...but you're going on a trip? 

At this point, the media is scaring the Bajeezus out of everyone. There's a new virus that has come to town and it's infecting a lot of people. If you're very old or very sick, like the Flu or other illnesses it may kill you. There is not much we can do about it and over reacting makes things worst, like sending the world into a Recession and Crashing the Stock Market.

No one knows how many people have been infected who have just gone on with their lives. We've always shut schools down when the Flu gets bad or there's a Measles or other contagious outbreak to keep it from spreading. If a large number of workers are sick, it will affect work production. The majority will be sick, get well and a few will die who have underlying health issues or are fragile. I'm in the Old but healthy category and hope I don't get sick...but there's not much I or any of us can do about it.

On NPR I listened to a program about one of the numerous epidemic scares we've had. Since 2003 there have been: *SARS, Ebola, Zika, Avian Influenza, MERS and now the Coronavirus.* I don't remember which epidemic scare they were talking about but the point was, in the past - as now - people over reacted which in one case caused a number of medical supply businesses to go out of business.

Why? Because overnight medical supply businesses received orders of millions of medical masks. The medical supply companies hired hundreds of new employees and spent millions on purchasing new machines to make the masks. Before the new machines arrived, the scare was over in ~30 days and the mask orders were canceled overnight. Causing a lot of companies to Go Out Of Business.

Yesterday ... one medical supply company had orders for *1-BILLION!!!* Masks. Lesson learned. The company will produce what they can but it won't be any where near a Billion Masks.

The Governor of Oklahoma has done a good job of not sensationalizing the Coronavirus epidemic. He said, while no cases have been yet confirmed in Oklahoma ... when and if there are WE ARE READY with Prepared Plans of Action.

So little is known ... they don't even know exactly how the Coronavirus is spread. How many people have it and are OK. Or, how many actually have died from it. Like the other Scares ... this one will evaporate. There will be a vaccine and it will be another Flu we all will have to deal with around the world.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

mudpuppymama said:


> In this way it is similar to the Lepto vaccine...many strains of it. I have had only one flu shot in my life. A couple days after that my left vocal cord became paralyzed and I could not talk. They gave me a 10 percent chance of ever getting my voice back. I was very fortunate and it came back after 6 months. I went to several doctors and no cause was found. One of them thinks it was a reaction to the flu shot and told me to never get another. I took his advice because not being able to talk for 6 months was the worse thing that has happened to me and I don't want to take any chances. The doctor thought this was similar to how some people get Guillain-Barré syndrome following flu shots.


It's important for people to be vaccinated it's called the HERD EFFECT. Vaccinations are important in protecting ALL of us. It especially protects people who cannot be vaccinated for medical reasons.

Herd immunity (also called herd effect, community immunity, population immunity, or social immunity) is a form of indirect protection from infectious disease that occurs when a large percentage of a population has become immune to an infection, thereby providing a measure of protection for individuals who are not immune.

There has been a trend of people to not immunize their children resulting in Measles outbreaks.

*Measles is extremely contagious. Around 9 out of 10 people who are not protected will become infected following exposure to the measles virus.

Measles can be very serious. In 2017, measles caused an estimated 110,000 deaths. Possible complications include encephalitis (swelling of the brain), pneumonia, severe diarrhea and dehydration, and/or permanent disability. In developing countries, approximately 1 of every 100 children with measles will die from the disease or its complications.*


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> DS was born with a rare combination of birth defects and has been high risk his whole life, and he caught everything even before his immune system became compromised. So there ARE moments when my breath catches, because it's a real risk. But, I just can't live afraid of it. We wash our hands. We didn't wait for a health crisis to have hand soap and hand sanitizer on hand, which is good since Costco is sold out here, too! When I buy toilet paper next, I might buy a little extra, and I'll try not to completely run out, but I refuse to hoard it and contribute to a bigger problem. If that means I end up stuck with Kleenex and paper towel in a quarantine, it's the price I pay for living the way that is best for our family. Hopefully it won't ruin our plumbing! If the situation gets more "rustic" than that, well, I can't waste my time stressing about it, and my guess is by that point, toilet paper will be the least of our worries. We'll just have to deal with it.
> 
> I'll start looking at better ways to plan for future emergencies, I just think rushing out and buying a bunch of stuff right now is going to make it worse for everyone. What I really need to come up with is a good system of hoarding chocolate and candy in case of a quarantine! I would need some way of preventing myself from enjoying the whole stash before an emergency event...


I love the way you think! It's so much like my own thought process!!! When I heard about this run on hand sanitizer, my thought was, "You mean, all these families, in the MIDDLE of flu season, don't already HAVE plenty?!?! WHAT'S wrong with them?!?! LOL! I am not a germ-a-phobe, But as one with a low immune system, I also need to be careful. Even BEFORE that happened, I was always "casually careful" during flu season. That included hand sanitizer when getting back in the car after shopping. So there is a bottle in each car. Yes, I TOTALLY believe that soap and water are best, but I don't have a sink in my car.  Food? I have certain meds that I MUST have, that cannot be refilled ahead. If I can't refill those, I have worse problems than being a little hungry. ther than fresh foods, I think that if we actually scrounged to the very backs of our cupboards and freezer, we could get through a couple of weeks on what is currently in there.

The toilet paper and water thing? I just don't get that at all? Why the run on toilet paper? This isn't a stomach bug... I don't think we will be using more than normal amounts of toilet paper. We don't have Sears catalogs anymore, but we still get plenty of junk mail in a pinch. ound: I think we're good. And water? I do not expect the mains to stop working. I can boil water if needed, and I've also got a big bottle of Clorox and know how to use it.

I was at the hospital for my monthly infusion yesterday, and they had bottles of hand sanitizer EVERYWHERE. In the back of my mind, I was wondering why they weren't chained down. I wonder how many of them are getting swiped! LOL!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mikki said:


> Well... 90 people in Oklahoma have died this year from the Flu and 1,800 have died in the United States. Be sure and get a Flu Shot...it maybe more helpful than worrying about being quarantined.


You know, I think YOU just hit the nail on the head... I think people are a LOT more concerned about the idea of being quarantined than about the disease itself.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Mikki said:


> *This paragraph made me LOL!!! I think being NAKED in a mosquito and other insect invested area, along with other creepy things moving around with one tool :kev: and movie cameras filming nakedness, along with a scratched, wounded and dirty body is probably all the script that's needed.
> 
> I've watched it a couple of times but not my cuppa ... There are a lot of Bat-Sh## crazy people in this world. *


I agree with you for the most part, watching humans being infested by bugs, lack of water, lack of food, lack of basic resources is not "fun" to watch. But realize that there are a lot of "bat-sh##" crazy people out there in this world, both within and outside the world of comfort that those of us on HF enjoy. They don't have the basic opportunities we have had.

We were not naked other than wearing simply shorts and a T-shirt but sometimes nakedness made sense and necessity to the local population. And we were only afraid once when a waterspout (a tornado over the water that can come on land briefly) came within 100 feet of our 10 ft. x 20 ft thatched hut on the beach in the middle of the night. it was pitch black and we could not figure out what was going on other than it sounded like there was a freight train going through our hut and torrents of water was pouring in so we had trouble breathing. The program is really not about battling the bugs, scavenging for food, or fabricating useful tools, - those are solvable challenges and we did solve them and thrived. The program is really about the psychological challenges that lie deep within each of us and often unknown to us until they surface at the most inopportune times.

I understand that the program Naked and Afraid will not appeal to everyone. But we are fascinated by the program because "we been there, done that" and it made us stronger people as a result. For us, the program is really about facing the difficult psychological challenges when all the superficial physiological protections are lacking. According to Maslow's Hierarchy of Needs, those basic physiological needs are food, shelter clothing, clean air, clean water, sleep, and reproduction. According to Maslow the ultimate goal is "self-actualization" to be the best a person can be, once we provide for our basic needs. Momi and Popi have spent a lifetime trying to achieve that ultimate goal (and I can assure you we are physically much older than the average demographic on HF).....................

And to bring this back on topic, we have learned much from Ricky Ricardo. He has taught us what is most important in life as we "age up" and begin to put our affairs in order. It is a difficult challenge for him, but he is tirelessly teaching us how to be the best person we can be. Ricky may be naked, but he is not afraid. And the little rascal woke me up at 5 a.m. this morning, "time to get up Popi, we've got a lot of playing together to do and the day is getting short!"

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JerryinPA said:


> I just asked my local Walmart pharmacy today and they told me that the insurance will only pay when your current refill is almost out, but if you have a good RX on file, you can buy a refill "out of pocket". So, the refill will cost $5 copay when it is time to refill it, or I can pay $38 out of pocket right now. Maybe you're buying peace of mind if you really think the Covid is going to go pandemic.


IF your prescription is a reasonable $38. Some of mine are much, MUCH higher. And for one, I need to go to the hospital and get infused monthly.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Just be aware that there can be several strains of "flu' each year. A particular flu vaccine will cover only one strain, so it may be necessary to get 2 or 3 or 4 flu shots a year to cover all the vaccine specific strains for complete protection. Check with your physician if you have doubts or questions.
> Ricky's Popi


I don't think this is QUITE right. My understanding is that immunologists do their best to project the most likely flu strains for the coming year, and make the vaccine to protect against THOSE. There is only ONE "flu shot" available for any particular year, though it may protect against several (but certainly not all) strains. Some years they are better at guessing than other years. Some years the flu virus mutates faster than other years, making the vaccine less effective.

THIS year, for the first time ever, I did hear some reports that SOME doctors were recommending a second flu shot to further boost immunity. But it is the same flu vaccine that has been available all season. It would just be a "booster". It does not protect against different strain(s). My doctor did not recommend it but said it couldn't hurt.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> When I was growing up, my parents always had a week's worth of medication in case of an emergency. It might have even been a month! I thought it was something everyone did. When DS was born, it quickly became a reminder of how incredibly organized my mom is! Setting up a week's worth of medications when they all start and stop at different times and doses and medications change frequently was a nightmare. I gave up. Years later, when DS started taking life dependent specialty medications, the issue came up again because we ended up in the ER when they weren't delivered on time. I asked about filling an additional prescription and paying out of pocket to have extra on hand. The doctors and the pharmacy acted like I was a crazy person preparing for the apocalypse and gave me a bunch of reasons why it was problematic. At one point his dose increased and they sent in a new prescription. When I submitted my refill requests online, the old prescription was active, and I submitted a refill for both. 30 days of the old dose was equivalent to 2 weeks of the new dose, so it was helpful. I ended up needing them at least twice when his deliveries were delayed and lost, and another time to avoid having a refill sent to a hotel while we were out of town. But I've always wondered if it was a mistake I was able to fill both, and if I did something wrong somehow.
> 
> It seems like a smart thing to do, quarantine or not, and it doesn't make sense that it isn't easier.


For the same reason, I try to always refill my prescriptions on the first day allowed, which is usually 3-5 days early. That may not seem like much, but over the course of a year, you do end up more than a week ahead. And I've needed (and used!) that "grace period" on more than one occasion!

And yes, I've had the most ridiculous arguments with pharmacies when I've told them that I want to go ahead and "BUY" 4 days worth" (or whatever) of some medication because the insurance won't cover the refill before then, and I won't be back from a trip in time to refill something. (only one "vacation refill" allowed per year now, and when you travel more often on business, that can be a real problem!)


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> I don't think this is QUITE right. My understanding is that immunologists do their best to project the most likely flu strains for the coming year, and make the vaccine to protect against THOSE. There is only ONE "flu shot" available for any particular year, though it may protect against several (but certainly not all) strains. Some years they are better at guessing than other years. Some years the flu virus mutates faster than other years, making the vaccine less effective.
> 
> THIS year, for the first time ever, I did hear some reports that SOME doctors were recommending a second flu shot to further boost immunity. But it is the same flu vaccine that has been available all season. It would just be a "booster". It does not protect against different strain(s). My doctor did not recommend it but said it couldn't hurt.


We belong to the Kaiser Permanente Health Care system (highly recommended but not available everywhere). Their protocol is that if an "improved" flu vaccine is available during the year, they will notify their clients and vaccinations are always free because they have learned it is more cost effective to vaccinate a person rather than treating someone with the flu. But as always, *CONSULT WITH YOUR DOCTOR BEFORE TAKING ADVICE FROM THE INTERNET!*

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> We belong to the Kaiser Permanente Health Care system (highly recommended but not available everywhere). Their protocol is that if an "improved" flu vaccine is available during the year, they will notify their clients and vaccinations are always free because they have learned it is more cost effective to vaccinate a person rather than treating someone with the flu. But as always, *CONSULT WITH YOUR DOCTOR BEFORE TAKING ADVICE FROM THE INTERNET!*
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Advice from "the internet" in general, should be looked at critically. This, however, is directly from the CDC, and is dated mid Jan, 2020. So it is about as current as these things get, and is also from about as reliable a source as you'll find:

https://www.cdc.gov/flu/season/faq-flu-season-2019-2020.htm


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

@Ricky Ricardo ... I'm impressed you and your wife served in the Peace Corps. Life is a life-long learning experience. We learn and grow the most when Life is Tough and we Make Mistakes.

At this point, the media is scaring the Bajeezus out of everyone. There's a new virus that has come to town and it's infecting a lot of people. If you're very old or very sick, like the Flu or other illnesses it may kill you. There is not much we can do about it and over reacting makes things worst, like sending the world into a Recession and Crashing the Stock Market.

No one knows how many people have been infected but the majority have just gone on with their lives. We've always shut schools down when the Flu gets bad or there's a Measles or other contagious outbreak to keep it from spreading. If a large number of workers are sick, it will affect work production. But, everyone is not going to die.


----------



## pvlahos (Jan 2, 2020)

My husband naturally overbuys at Costco so we normally have extras on hand anyways, lol. But we are not doing anything else to "prep" other than washing hands and keeping ourselves as healthy as possible - exercise and sleep are the best things for a healthy immune system! We normally don't buy into all that hype.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Mikki said:


> [MENTION=31818]
> At this point, the media is scaring the Bajeezus out of everyone.


What is more concerning to me is NOT the media scaring the Bajeezus out of me, but the Executive Branch reaction to COVID-19 scaring the Bajeezus out of me!

As I have previously reported, I am flying to Scotland in a couple of hours, spending money, and doing my best to keep the national and world economy going.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Mikki said:


> It's important for people to be vaccinated it's called the HERD EFFECT. Vaccinations are important in protecting ALL of us. It especially protects people who cannot be vaccinated for medical reasons.
> 
> Herd immunity (also called herd effect, community immunity, population immunity, or social immunity) is a form of indirect protection from infectious disease that occurs when a large percentage of a population has become immune to an infection, thereby providing a measure of protection for individuals who are not immune.
> 
> ...


If a person had a previous reaction to a vaccine like me, the risk of vaccine may not be worth it. I had every single childhood disease including measles and came out okay. And I have never had the flu in my entire life. But I did suffer without being able to talk for 6 months after my one and only flu shot. I think it is the same if a dog had bad reaction...not good to give more vaccines. I do feel sorry for the poor people in developing countries. They have many strikes against them.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> What is more concerning to me is NOT the media scaring the Bajeezus out of me, but the Executive Branch reaction to COVID-19 scaring the Bajeezus out of me!


They are quite able to do that to me with or without Covid 19. LOL!



Ricky Ricardo said:


> As I have previously reported, I am flying to Scotland in a couple of hours, spending money, and doing my best to keep the national and world economy going.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


You do that, Popi!

Have a great time!!! We want to hear all about your adventures!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> If a person had a previous reaction to a vaccine like me, the risk of vaccine may not be worth it. I had every single childhood disease including measles and came out okay. And I have never had the flu in my entire life. But I did suffer without being able to talk for 6 months after my one and only flu shot. I think it is the same if a dog had bad reaction...not good to give more vaccines. I do feel sorry for the poor people in developing countries. They have many strikes against them.


But then you are one of those who shouldn't have it again for medical reasons!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Quote:
When I heard about this run on hand sanitizer, my thought was, "You mean, all these families, in the MIDDLE of flu season, don't already HAVE plenty?!?! WHAT'S wrong with them?!?! LOL!

Not surprising to me... I worked 36 yrs as nurse in a hospital. Gentle reminders are commonly needed to wash hands and use hand sanitizer. Guess I have become a germaphobe. I wipe down all my grocery containers. 😊 It is a little disconcerting that there is now community spread now being reported on the news. 

Quote:
I was at the hospital for my monthly infusion yesterday, and they had bottles of hand sanitizer EVERYWHERE. In the back of my mind, I was wondering why they weren't chained down. I wonder how many of them are getting swiped! LOL!

Sometimes it does disappear with other thing too!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> But then you are one of those who shouldn't have it again for medical reasons!


Yes that is what I meant.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

krandall said:


> They are quite able to do that to me with or without Covid 19. LOL!
> 
> You do that, Popi!
> 
> Have a great time!!! We want to hear all about your adventures!!!


How'd u Do Dat Multi-Quote thingy?:nerd:


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

The toilet paper runs. O my gosh.
Our entire city is pretty much sold out. It’s... bizarre. We have enough to quarantine for a month (we actually have 2 bank branches worth of staff doing this now as we had someone out in the community for a full week between travel and c9ming down with it and they worked at the branches).

But I was at Costco this morning and people had 10 Costco sized packs of TP in their carts. Like. A years supply worth.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> (only one "vacation refill" allowed per year now, and when you travel more often on business, that can be a real problem!)


I remember using the "vacation refill" maybe 5 years ago. They said it could also be applied in case of lost medication, etc. once per year. I asked about it maybe a year ago and they had no idea what I was talking about. But, maybe it's because it's a specialty pharmacy and they have less flexibility or something.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Wulfin said:


> The toilet paper runs. O my gosh.
> Our entire city is pretty much sold out. It's... bizarre. We have enough to quarantine for a month (we actually have 2 bank branches worth of staff doing this now as we had someone out in the community for a full week between travel and c9ming down with it and they worked at the branches).
> 
> But I was at Costco this morning and people had 10 Costco sized packs of TP in their carts. Like. A years supply worth.


What I find hilarious is that people are acting like this is "preparing for an emergency." Um, no. Planning for an emergency would have been 6 months ago! This is panicking, irrational shopping, and contributing to chaos.

I do get it to a degree if you're actually being told personally that there's a risk to your immediate community or workplace. But still, how much toilet paper are these people using? Maybe they should be investing in some digestive aids...

My parents have always been a bit paranoid, not really end of the world stuff, more like raised by depression-area parents on a farm stuff. They have had a storage room and a year's supply of basics since I was young. Aside from the expense of the initial investment and dedicating space to it, and the fact that it was really a year long project to meet their goal, it is WORK to maintain it! Food staples like flour and sugar have to be rotated, and it requires planning so everything doesn't expire. I just could never do that. But, they don't hoard the community's resources based on public panic and it makes them feel secure, so to each their own.

That said, I don't think it hurts to slowly build more of a family emergency supply of things that would be helpful in a family crisis. But how on earth does reactive spending fit into a preparedness philosophy? Pretty sure it doesn't!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mikki said:


> How'd u Do Dat Multi-Quote thingy?:nerd:


Cut and paste.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

krandall said:


> Cut and paste.


THANKS! Will try that. >

There's a Multi-Quote Link but so far it hasn't worked for me.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Wulfin said:


> The toilet paper runs. O my gosh.
> Our entire city is pretty much sold out. It's... bizarre. We have enough to quarantine for a month (we actually have 2 bank branches worth of staff doing this now as we had someone out in the community for a full week between travel and c9ming down with it and they worked at the branches).
> 
> But I was at Costco this morning and people had 10 Costco sized packs of TP in their carts. Like. A years supply worth.


I read each person uses 3 rolls of toilet paper a week! That's about one roll every other day. There's five in my family, that's 15 rolls a week. Wet wipes probably cut down the need for so much toilet paper. Of course, some of it depends on the quality of paper.

We typically buy a three month supply of paper towels, toilet paper and other items from Sams and I've never counted the per day or week toilet paper use. :laugh2: Will be going there this week and will see how things are in Oklahoma.

Oklahoma now has one confirmed Cornoavirus and one death. 50+ deaths from the common Flu. Our Governor and Health Officials are trying to tap down the hysteria and said, _Oklahoma is prepared and have Pandemic Plans in place since dealing with other health epidemics._

Now long ago our Weather Bureau had everyone preparing for an Armageddon Snow Storm. The grocery stores shelves were empty of food, toilet paper, etc, etc... :behindsofa: Now I live in a college town, population 50K or less.

Even if the streets were impassable, most everyone in this town could WALK to a grocery store if they desperately needed to eat. Besides snow in Oklahoma has a hard time lasting more than two days. ::crutch::crutch:

Relax people .... The End of Times is Not Here.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Mikki said:


> THANKS! Will try that. >
> 
> There's a Multi-Quote Link but so far it hasn't worked for me.


I finally got the answer on how to make multi quote work. What you do is click the multi quote on each thread you want to quote and then on the last thread you want to quote, click just the quote and when it brings up where you can reply, you should see each of the quotes you wanted to quote. Does that make sense? If not, I can try to find the thread where someone else posted how to do it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I finally got the answer on how to make multi quote work. What you do is click the multi quote on each thread you want to quote and then on the last thread you want to quote, click just the quote and when it brings up where you can reply, you should see each of the quotes you wanted to quote. Does that make sense? If not, I can try to find the thread where someone else posted how to do it.


That made my eyes cross. I think my manual way is easier. At least for me! LOL!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm curious what your news coverage is like in those states where Covid19 hasn't really been an issue yet. Here in Washington you get almost a play by play on the change in number of deaths and areas of new cases reported. They sometimes have a little ALERT ticker that runs across the bottom of the TV screen regarding new deaths or new cases. They have shown shots of the streets in downtown Seattle and how it looks like a ghost town in some areas. A lot of the business like Amazon are asking people to work from home. Seems like we get multiple daily news reports from the health department and government officials. There have been televised examples of the proper way to wash your hands. That actually has been good to see as I don't think any of us are probably as thorough as they show you should be, even if you do wash the recommend 20 seconds.

Anyway, it's just been a deluge of talking heads and news reports. Are they doing all this in your state?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Mikki said:


> THANKS! Will try that. >
> 
> There's a Multi-Quote Link but so far it hasn't worked for me.





krandall said:


> That made my eyes cross. I think my manual way is easier. At least for me! LOL!


Oh no - it's much easier this way!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I just saw a post by a veterinarian friend of mine on FB, who had a different take on the whole Covid-19 thing. Maybe a bit fatalistic, but, hey! LOL!

She has MS, and in her early 60's and is on meds that put her in the immunocompromised category. So in a similar situation to me. Her take was this. She is certainly not going to go LOOKING to get sick. She is going to go about her business the way she does during every flu season. (and flu is at LEAST as dangerous to us, though, of course, she and I both get flu shots to HELP protect us against that) She is taking reasonable precautions in terms of hand-washing and staying away from obviously ill people. But she's still going to her dog shows (she breeds and shows Whippets) and enjoying life. Her feeling is that if she's going to get it, she'd rather get it sooner, BEFORE the hospitals are overwhelmed, than later when the medical system is unable to cope with the number of sick people. 

I guess that's a different way to think about it! LOL!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Mikki said:


> THANKS! Will try that. >
> 
> There's a Multi-Quote Link but so far it hasn't worked for me.


It didn't work on my phone for a long time. It does work now, I just checked! but I still just copy and paste because I usually write responses in Notes. I start and stop writing posts when I have a minute here and there, usually if I'm not home, waiting for kids, etc. If I leave a half written post open in the window it times out, and I end up with a million open Havanese Forum tabs on my phone.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I finally got the answer on how to make multi quote work. What you do is click the multi quote on each thread you want to quote and then on the last thread you want to quote, click just the quote and when it brings up where you can reply, you should see each of the quotes you wanted to quote. Does that make sense? If not, I can try to find the thread where someone else posted how to do it.





krandall said:


> That made my eyes cross. I think my manual way is easier. At least for me! LOL!





Jackie from Concrete said:


> Oh no - it's much easier this way!


OK ... I DID IT. and it was SUPER EASY :nerd:

Now I have to remember THE HOW TOOS.

THANK YOU!!! THANK YOU!!!

EVERYONE IS SO HELPFUL ON THE FORUM.....:grin2:


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I'm curious what your news coverage is like in those states where Covid19 hasn't really been an issue yet. Here in Washington you get almost a play by play on the change in number of deaths and areas of new cases reported. They sometimes have a little ALERT ticker that runs across the bottom of the TV screen regarding new deaths or new cases. They have shown shots of the streets in downtown Seattle and how it looks like a ghost town in some areas. A lot of the business like Amazon are asking people to work from home. Seems like we get multiple daily news reports from the health department and government officials. There have been televised examples of the proper way to wash your hands. That actually has been good to see as I don't think any of us are probably as thorough as they show you should be, even if you do wash the recommend 20 seconds.
> 
> Anyway, it's just been a deluge of talking heads and news reports. Are they doing all this in your state?


OKLAHOMA just recently had a death and a few people have test positive Covid19. Of course...local news is ALL OVER this. Our Governor and Health Officials are providing updates with assurances the State Pandemic Plans...Plans they've had from previous years.

I worked the State Presidential Primary and wondered if people would show up to vote, would they be wearing masks or carrying on. We had a large turnout.

Two people showed up in masks and were a little embarrassed ... and kept telling people "_*we're protecting YOU."*_ :surprise: I knew these persons. They're high profile and one is a retired Pharmacist. They looked ridiculous!!!

Hardly anyone mentioned Covid19 and when they did, they thought the issue was being hyped up by the media and others.

No we didn't have any Hand Sanitizers. Yes ... I thought about it and washed my hands a few times. It's Flu season, as well, and we need to be thoughtful about TRYING to stay well.

I have not heard of a run on anything but haven't checked. We'll be going to Sams in Oklahoma City ... I live in a small college town...Things might be different there.

Things may change if more cases are found...


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Mikki said:


> OK ... I DID IT. and it was SUPER EASY :nerd:
> 
> Now I have to remember THE HOW TOOS.


That's my problem. Someone posted the instructions several years ago when I asked. Then I forgot how and couldn't remember the thread it was on. Maybe between the two of us, one of us will remember. :wink2:


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> That's my problem. Someone posted the instructions several years ago when I asked. Then I forgot how and couldn't remember the thread it was on. Maybe between the two of us, one of us will remember. :wink2:


I've Copied and Pasted Jackie's instructions on my DESK TOP. Now to remember where I put them. :surprise:


----------

